# Modify PM 1300 to 2 stage dust collection



## Johnnyv99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone modified a Powermatic 1300 DC to a 2 stage collector. I'm having difficulties matching the machine. I have seen some mount the motor to a wall and then run a hose to the machine. My motor shroud does not lend itself to that. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

What's your end game? You want a chip collector before the blower? What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Johnnyv99 (Sep 3, 2014)

The idea is to improve the dust collection efficiency. The collector has always worked fine as I only use it for one tool at a time. I recently added a Shark Guard to my TS and connected to a direct 4 inch sewer pipe to the DC. I have a 20 foot run that has a vertical 3 1/2 foot rise to the basement ceiling over the 20 feet and down 6 feet and I wonder how much efficiency I'm losing if at all. I see on YouTube that many are upgrading to 2 stage collection. So today I was contemplating doing that an saw the issues I have if I were to try to convert to 2 stage.

Also, I stopped using the 4 inch connection on the TS and actually blocked that off and only use the Shark Guard only for dust collection.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

OK what you are contemplating today will not help efficiency.

The two stage collector will reduce efficiency. They are handy to collect chips and save filter cleaning/bag emptying.

Everything that you put between the DC blower and the tool takes away it's power/efficiency. Bends in pipe, pipe distance, wrong size pipe, T's, Y's, flex hose, reducers, chip collectors, air leaks, thein baffles, dust deputies, low micron filters, dirty bags - all are robbing power from the blower. Of course these all may be necessary components of your system.

Just be aware that to overcome them you need more power from your blower, and a design that minimizes the restrictions.


----------



## Jim2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

It depends on what you mean by efficiency. If you mean you want to move more air, then Ruscal is right. Anything you add to the system will reduce air flow. On the other hand, if you mean make it more convenient to use, then a 2 stage system will help. I recently added a cyclone to my dust collector and did a lot of duct building. I'm sure I've lost air volume, but I sure use the dust collector a lot more.

To add a second stage, you'll need to modify what you have. There are a number of y-tube videos showing how different individuals have done it, and I recommend you watch a bunch of them. The modification seems to be quite popular with Harbor Freight 2HP unit owners. Replacing as much of your flex hose with smooth pipe helps air flow, so try to do that whit whatever you decide on.

If at all possible I suggest you vent directly out doors. It really simplifies your system, and the filter restrictions and air flow loss, is eliminated. To say nothing of the filter costs. Good luck. Jim


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Adding 2 stage system will reduce CFM and efficiency.

That PM1300 is a common size DC with 1-3/4HP motor. Then you 26 ft of pipe to TS with two ports?

Suggest you read this Dust Collection by numbers summary blog post

IMHO - If you want to improve collection, need larger duct between DC and TS. Sweet spot for 1.5-2HP DC is often 5" duct. So remove the dual 4" splitter, and use larger 5" duct to TS. Will then have more CFM to share between the two TS ports.

Best Luck.


----------



## Johnnyv99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you both for your responses. You both make excellent points. I have viewed James Hamilton's (Stumpy Nubs) videos on dust collection as well as modifying a single stage DC to a 2 stage. He has said what you each have. As far as my question as how to modify the shrouds on my PM 1300, I've come up with a solution. My DC is a fine machine for what is was designed to be and has suited me well for six years. The only issue with it, is the remote control which was covered in the reviews I read before I purchased the machine. The remote is only good for 120 degrees. I thought that would be fine. No, I need at least 180 degrees. Thanks again guys. It is really great to confer with other woodworkers.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I added a Super Dust Deputy to my PM 1300.










I don't see the value in mounting the motor on the wall or some of the other arrangements that are possible. I don't know if it would work better or not.

I did put a Y connector on the inlet to the cyclone. It's a 4 inch with a 2 and 1/2 inch . I have 3 different 4" 
hoses that I interchange. 1 to the tablesaw, 1 to the drum sander and 1 for everything else. The 2 and 1/2" goes to the Ark Shark. I disconnect it and put in 1 or 2 sections of retractable hose and I can clean the shop and floor.

When using the tablesaw I have the 4" hose to the saw cabinet and the 2 and 1/2 " to the Ark Shark. I made wooden tapered plugs to put in the Y fitting so I can use whatever hose and plug or use the other.

I don't have blast gates. I did raise the switchbox for better reception from the remote.



















The suction will go down if you add in a cyclone, for me that isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Johnnyv99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hairy, thank you for your photos and comments. My main concern for dust collection is the TS. The Shark ARK is an improvement for me, but a little short of the expected mark. I think that I can improve efficiency for this by improving the PVC run an inline 45 degree fitting and a 45 degree run off the to the DC. When I initially set the run up recently I knew at the time I should do this but didn't have all the proper fittings or enough PVC pipe. When this is completed this weekend I will stay with this setup for at least a while.


----------

